# Tapered Legs



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Is there a way to taper the lower 8" of legs for a night stand or table using a router? (I don't have a table or track saw.) I'm guessing that the legs are 1-1/2" x 1-1/2". He never says.

Colin Knecht's Standing Table


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> Is there a way to taper the lower 8" of legs for a night stand or table using a router? (I don't have a table or track saw.) I'm guessing that the legs are 1-1/2" x 1-1/2". He never says.
> 
> Colin Knecht's Standing Table



sure there is..

clamp the leg in a taper jig exposing how much you want to remove for the taper..
use the jig upside down w/ your router and a top bearing trim bit...
run the bearing along the edge of the jig's base plate..

or....

no jig...
clamp the leg to straight edged piece of the ply exposing how much you want to remove for the taper..
run your router and a top bearing trim bit from the plywood side w/ the leg underneath...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

imagine this or a variation there of...
use the router from the bottom side...
don't fprget to use clamps...

.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> imagine this or a variation there of...
> use the router from the bottom side...
> don't fprget to use clamps...


Are you saying to run the leg between the router bit and the fence?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> Are you saying to run the leg between the router bit and the fence?


*NO,* I am not...
directions were for free hand...
look at the jig and ignore the TS...

there is nothing stopping you from using an RT in pattern mode...
add toggle clamps to the topside of the jig for this...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

patlaw said:


> Are you saying to run the leg between the router bit and the fence?


You wouldn't have to use a fence on the router table like Stick is talking about. The bearing runs against the jig or template.

Herb


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Gsamiotes (Aug 20, 2012)

Another easy way to do make a short taper is to rough cut the taper with a bandsaw and clean it up with a hand plane.


----------

